# Connecting/Combining multiple Filters



## Bonniedarko (31 Oct 2020)

hey guys im New here just registered a few minutes ago.

i wanted to know how i would go about combining multiple Filters together lol..

ex..  a wet/dry sump Filter with a hang on back Filter on the top 

or a canister filter that pulls water from my tank and feeds it to my trickle box Filter above my tank.

i wanted to create a really good filtration system using and combining my filters i have for my tank


----------



## Witcher (31 Oct 2020)

I'd personally avoid overfiltration of the planted tank - vast majority of filtration (mainly biological) should be caused by plants and not anything else. But if your tank is filled with plants to let's say 10-20% of volume, I'd definitely choose trickle filter (if possible) - but it works similarly to the tank fully filled with plants.


----------



## rebel (31 Oct 2020)

Bonniedarko said:


> canister filter that pulls water from my tank and feeds it to my trickle box Filter above my tank


No harm in doing this. Aesthetics may not be ideal though. trickle filters are superb for oxygenation of water but can degass CO2. It's a balance.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


Bonniedarko said:


> canister filter that pulls water from my tank and feeds it to my trickle box Filter above my tank.


I agree with the other posters. I've had this system with a power-head, <"with intake sponge"> and planted over-tank <"trickle filter"> and they are the <"Rolls-Royce of filters for low-tech">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Bonniedarko (3 Nov 2020)

So here's a look at my 90 Gallon frah water tank. 

Trickle Filter on top with a sump pump that does 1498 GPH compared to the measly 400 GPH pump it came with lol
18 boxes filled with bio balls, activated Carbon, and those white ceramic noodle thingys lol..

My Sun Sun 🌞 Canister Filter HW-3000 UV sterilization 

a small Tetra Filter hang on as well


Red Devil fish
2 Red Tiger Oscars
1 other fish thats predatorial that i forgot the name of 10 mins after i bought him lol


----------



## Bonniedarko (3 Nov 2020)

And i don't have any plants in my tank lol... Should I put some in the tank for good bacteria..


----------



## rebel (3 Nov 2020)

Bonniedarko said:


> Trickle Filter on top with a sump pump that does 1498 GPH


Now that's a classic fish tank!



Bonniedarko said:


> i don't have any plants in my tank lol... Should I put some in the tank for good bacteria.


It's likely that the oscar and red devil will move the plants around or even shred them.

I think you should consider growing plants in your trickle filter. Some emersed plants and go well.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


Bonniedarko said:


> And i don't have any plants in my tank lol... Should I put some in the tank for good bacteria..


I'd agree with @rebel, that is going to be difficult with the fish you keep and probably plants in the trickle filter is your best bet.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Bonniedarko (3 Nov 2020)

ok.... so how do i go about growing plants in my trickle filter i have never done that before so im new to growing plants in a tank


----------



## rebel (5 Nov 2020)

look up emersed growth. There are some examples of people growing plants even in their hang on back filter. If you give them plenty of light, they will help with nutrient reduction.


----------



## Bonniedarko (8 Nov 2020)

rebel said:


> look up emersed growth. There are some examples of people growing plants even in their hang on back filter. If you give them plenty of light, they will help with nutrient reduction.


Wouldn't I need to have a Fluorescent lamp or light bulb to replicate the lumens of the sun in order for it to get the proper amount of sunlight each day?


----------



## rebel (9 Nov 2020)

Bonniedarko said:


> Wouldn't I need to have a Fluorescent lamp or light bulb to replicate the lumens of the sun in order for it to get the proper amount of sunlight each day?


yes, you can't really emulate sunlight that easily but a light of some-sort would be required for most plants to thrive.


----------



## zozo (9 Nov 2020)

Do a Google image search for "Planted HOB filter" and or "Aquarium aquaponic filter"  I bet you get loads of ideas.
The brand Superfish already jumped on it and launched a few on the market.








But you'll find many DIY solutions...

This one is also very neat to plant up... 



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-H...rand=Unbranded&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------

